# Pfade von Illustrator nach Photoshop!



## greynox (10. September 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,
als erstes möcht ich sagen, ich weiß das es diese Thema schon gab bzw gibt und ich auch hier Threads gefunden habe nur  wurde nicht beschrieben wie das geht nur von Photoshop nach Illustrator obwohldie frage gestellt wurde wie ich sie jetzt stelle.  Die Frage ist also wie exportiert man in Illustrator erstellte Pfade nach Photoshop? Danke für eure Hilfe.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. September 2004)

Hallo,

ein Auszug aus der Online-Hilfe:



> Beim Ziehen von Vektorgrafiken aus Adobe Illustrator oder anderen Anwendungen, die die Illustrator-Zwischenablage verwenden, werden die Grafiken gerastert, d. h. die mathematisch definierten Linien und Kurven der Grafik werden in Pixel oder Bits eines Bitmaps konvertiert. Wenn Sie die Vektorgrafik als Pfad in Photoshop konvertieren möchten, halten Sie beim Ziehen des Objekts aus Adobe Illustrator die Strg-Taste (Windows)/Befehlstaste (Mac OS) gedrückt.



Gruss


----------

